# ATT Nor Cal/Sacramento area people,audio/HT event



## tattoo_Dan (Jan 17, 2009)

http://musicmatters2012.eventbrite.com/#

*
Music Matters 2012
Paradyme Sound & Vision(1732 Fulton Avenue,Sacramento)
Thursday, December 6, 2012 from 4:00 PM to 9:00 PM (PST)
Sacramento, CA

"A special evening of presentations devoted exclusively to the reproduction of high quality music



This is your invitation to Music Matters, our second annual special event devoted to the reproduction of music. Regardless if you use CD’s, Pandora, MOG, ITunes, or Rhapsody, if music is a big part of your life, you’ll want to attend Music Matters. Learn about ways to dramatically improved the sound. You will see and hear the absolutely finest music systems available, presented by our manufacturers, in 30 minute sessions, in four sound rooms.

Geoffery MarksOur guest speaker, Geoffrey Marks, from Sonos, representing the leading pioneer in streaming music technology will be presenting the present and future directions of this exciting industry.





See how our vendor partners are addressing this wonderfull would of unlimited music in ways that radically improve the playback of these music."

AudioQuest, B&W, Classe', GoldenEar, Integra, McIntosh, NAD, Peachtree, Paradigm, and Pioneer.


*


----------



## bxbigpipi (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow very nice!! I wish they had something like this in N.Y. I would definitely attend. It would be nice to hear all that high end equipment!!


----------

